# John Deere 410B Hydraulic problem



## JLazyA (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a John deere 410b hoe with a hydraulic problem. It bareley moves when cold, as it warms up it moves faster. Anything hydraulic, steering, lifting, or hoe. We have changed the screen in the transmission, checked the line to the pump, and rebuilt the pump. And it is still the same. I think it is the priority valve but not sure what to check next.


----------

